# Top hiphop/rap artists



## dam612 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok so ill break it down quick. Smoke some of your stash and post up your top 7 favorite/most influential hiphop/rap artists. Old school new school w/e.

10 was too much and 5 was a bit limited...

Biggie
Nas
Big pun
Methodman
Eminem
Jadakiss
mos def


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 9, 2010)

Eminem
tupac
biggy
Nas
dr.dre
and in that order all after that they are all eqaul


----------



## dam612 (Nov 9, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> Eminem
> tupac
> biggy
> Nas
> ...


you had two more but w/e. Dre is deff a legend. dirty basslines. still waiting on that detox


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

never thouht about it but im mad blazed and il ltry now...but ill do my favorite not most influential because i dont always like the most influential


cormega
az
tragedy khadafi (intelligent hoodlum)
royal flush
capone n noreaga
binary star/one be lo

if i can name crews:
DITC
Wu-Tang
Boot Camp Clik

damn i can't pick ill try this again later


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 9, 2010)

dam612 said:


> you had two more but w/e. Dre is deff a legend. dirty basslines. still waiting on that detox


gangstarr, and thats all i can list the others are like i said kinda equal to me, and i dont think detox will ever come out its been like what 2 years know since he said he was going to release it


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 9, 2010)

1 Tupac
Biggie
Eminem
Lil Wayne
Kanye West
Dr. Dre
Jay-z

Tupac is definatly at the top of the list IMO but the rest i can't organize in any particular order


----------



## dam612 (Nov 9, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> never thouht about it but im mad blazed and il ltry now...but ill do my favorite not most influential because i dont always like the most influential
> 
> 
> cormega
> ...


dope list as well. saw az and nas do a few songs at rock the bells, lifes a bitch and some nas mixes, sick concert
Seen Wu a few times, they always put on a good show.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Nov 9, 2010)

Tupac
Nas
P.O.S.
Jay Z
Tech Nine
Sage Francis
Common


----------



## ogkush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Gangstarr
ditc crew
tribe called quest
slum village 
black moon
people under the stairs


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 10, 2010)

No particular order:

OutKast
UGK
Scarface
8Ball & MJG
Field Mob
Devin the Dude
Pac

The south doesn't get alot of credit for music with substance but there are a couple of folks/groups who been puttin it down for a while. I'm a 'country' boy thru and thru.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Nov 10, 2010)

No particular order:

pac, biggie, jay, nas,snoop, andre 3k, jadakiss,


----------



## 420fishin (Nov 10, 2010)

IceCube
Redman
Methodman
E-40
Scarface
DJ Quick
Eminem


----------



## 420fishin (Nov 10, 2010)

How could you leave ICE CUBE out of yourt list?


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah i gotta put devin the dude on my list. he's one of my fav artists and i can listen to his music whenever wherever, especially when blazed. and yeah, the south doesn't get a lot of love for music with substance. i used to listen to the geto boys and scarface, but don't really fuck with the south. i dont really listen to anything west coast either. no hate, just never really felt it. i only really listen to ny and more specificaly, queens hip hop. no hate


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 10, 2010)

i like some southern artists, like Big boi, young buck, lil boosie, scarface, and Bun b


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 10, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> yeah i gotta put devin the dude on my list. he's one of my fav artists and i can listen to his music whenever wherever, especially when blazed.


Devin is great smoke out music 

The Wu got me into hip-hop/rap real heavy so I'm going to always have love for the birthplace of hip-hop and it's artists. I'm in the process of recollecting older classic albums. Most of the shit on radio hurts my ears now. Maybe I'm just getting old


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah, devin is the fuckin best. "your favorite rappers favorite rapper" lol

yeah, i first listened to hip hop from the wu back in elementary..i was in third grade and my boy showed me wu tang lololol. i thought it was so cool and have been listening to hip hop since. no matter what other music i listen to (rock, punk, oi, reggae, old pop-sinatra, etc.) i always have hip hop on my list. 

every member of wu tang is great and when together they're even better. they're having a tour in the US this year.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 10, 2010)

The Game
Eminem 
Drake
Lil Wayne
Twista
Juvenile
Ludacris


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 10, 2010)

no order:

Fabolous
Cassidy
Yo gotti
chamillionaire
wayne
Ugk
Young jeezy
Devin da dude


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Nov 10, 2010)

nas
big L
big
kiss 
sp
eminem
wu tang


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ Big L, nice ^^


----------



## NBPaintballer (Nov 10, 2010)

Headz where you at? 

Eazy E
Big L
Heltah Skeltah (Ruck aka sean price, and the rockness monstah)
Smiff n Wesson
Orignoo gun clappaz
Krs one the blastmaster
Eryone in the Wu
Prodigy
Busta Rhymes
Cypress Hill
Nas
Tupac
Biggie
Gangstarr
the X-ecutioners (so dope)
J Dilla
Pete Rock
A tribe called quest
De La Soul
Mac Dre and all the rompers (t.i.p furly)
Meth Man and Redman
Jadakiss n Dblock
Geto Boyz

I feel like I could literally go on forever, I have not listed so many poets that come to mind


----------



## SkunkDunks (Nov 10, 2010)

O yea, how could we all forget Busta. This thread is gonna provide hours of music for me. Keep it going.


----------



## NBPaintballer (Nov 11, 2010)

can't forget the CL smooth


----------



## dam612 (Nov 11, 2010)

im glad i dont see any drake on these lists. Damn that cat is the reason y hiphop is sucking these days.

Post up some hot tracks that you have been bumping lately

Goin game on mine bc i left him off my top but is still dirty w the flow. He kills is on most of his shit....let the list bump on and on. The true hiphop thread

[video=youtube;qoIyw4I6FGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIyw4I6FGU[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

dam612 said:


> The true hiphop thread


 
nah son, right here

https://www.rollitup.org/music/377210-thread-hip-hop-heads.html


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVv4XMd__pg

check this link the song is by hopsin. he has some good songs and some not that great but i like this one


----------



## rams8008 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jay z
Biggie
2pac
Ice Cube
Method Man
Andre 3000

[video=youtube;pu4UG8uLHZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu4UG8uLHZ8&feature=related[/video]<-- Great Jay z song, check out his flow


----------



## rams8008 (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;P_JjLw6DpBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_JjLw6DpBc[/video]


----------



## coach (Nov 11, 2010)

Love Cudi


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13NvmPybDfs


----------



## dalo818 (Nov 11, 2010)

apathy
celphtitled 
big l 
tupac 
cormega 
mic geromino
vinnie paz 
biggie
run dmc
guru
dj premier best producer
nas mobb deep 
theres way more


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 16, 2010)

LiveWire The Gang
DB the General
Gucci Mane
Yo Gotti
Trill Famm 
And.....Lil Boosie Bad Azz!!


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

I just love 2 artists, Eminem and Gloc9. I've been listening to their songs since grade school.


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Nov 22, 2010)

wayne
big
wutang
boot camp click
nas
tribe called quest
goodie m.o.b
trick daddy
rick ross


thats nine....i kno its two too many, bu wutever 8~]


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 22, 2010)

tupac
wutang
a tribe called quest 
rakim 
slick rick 
guru
mos def...off the top my head..no order


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

new dmx

[video=youtube;jaUiqcIgAN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaUiqcIgAN8[/video]




edit:

fuck i posted in the wrong thread


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Nov 23, 2010)

Big L 
Biggie
Tupac
Method man
Ghostface killah
Big Pun
Run DMC!


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 23, 2010)

Big L
Vado
Biggie
Tupac
Wutang
Celph Titled
Big Pun
Sick Since
Dre (oldschool)


check this dre and Big L freestyle. Big L kills it as usual. dre aint bad either. i love his oldschool shit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYfKMIdoJL0


Vado: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Sl_R5vaRY


----------



## beardo (Nov 24, 2010)

[youtube]Xmt88likeJo[/youtube][youtube]iVU2dE-yR-I[/youtube]


----------



## klassifyme (Nov 24, 2010)

brotha lynch 
xraided
mac dre
snoop
dre
tooshort
e40

west coast underground is real hiphop


----------



## dam612 (Nov 24, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> new dmx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How new is that? didnt dmx just go to jail again recently?
dude is crazy. posing as federal agents and shit. His old shit was haard tho and always killed it. Old school ruffryders was the shit.
[video=youtube;xxF-IwVpQ5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxF-IwVpQ5c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## alberts (Nov 25, 2010)

*Pharoahe Monch is the best to do it
*


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 25, 2010)

SkunkDunks said:


> No particular order:
> 
> OutKast
> UGK
> ...



all these plus goodie mob. I tell you what 8ball & MJG is one of the most under rated groups out there.


----------



## resinousflowers (Nov 25, 2010)

pac
trae
scarface
big L
guru
ice cube


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 25, 2010)

oh yeh cant forget about KRS-One


----------



## dam612 (Nov 25, 2010)

alberts said:


> *Pharoahe Monch is the best to do it
> *


I saw Pharoahe rip it up @ randalls island in NY, Rock the bells w/ rage. Shit was insane. So much energy when he popped on stage. Just a MASS of people jumping, smking L's, ladies going crazy. Shit was off the hook. Killed it and started the vibe off nice. 
[video=youtube;jCDSZr2zzws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCDSZr2zzws[/video]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;M_t13-0Joyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_t13-0Joyc[/video]


----------



## beardo (Nov 25, 2010)

[youtube]Ai3ayTh54og[/youtube]


----------



## alberts (Nov 26, 2010)

a lotta good fucking taste here.. 

@ Dam612 , that's bad ass man. Would love to see him again, with a better crowd.
[video=youtube;Ep5u69mI0D8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep5u69mI0D8[/video]
once of my favorites of his, Moncha has been doin his thang for many many years.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

queens

[video=youtube;El7JHWCycbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El7JHWCycbg[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Nov 26, 2010)

that track is fire, double posts, so it seems everyones got good taste on here


----------



## beardo (Nov 26, 2010)

[youtube]yhXhVMKxnkY[/youtube][youtube]L4I_Ria9WGo[/youtube]


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;M4IKbDzz8GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4IKbDzz8GU[/video]
OLD SCHOOL PHAROAH!!!!!!


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;YFbLRZCExBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFbLRZCExBk[/video]
gotta respect the lords..


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;QtnfzPpcRCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtnfzPpcRCs[/video]
KANE!!!


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;JFZLq6R-ZtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFZLq6R-ZtM&feature=fvw[/video]
CLASSIC!!!


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 27, 2010)

THA DAMAJA!!!!
[video=youtube;2B5dOCSBBEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B5dOCSBBEI[/video]


----------



## monkster (Nov 27, 2010)

A lot of my faves already mentioned. Kast is the top IMO, 3000 is the most underrated lyricist.

Joe Budden should be on everyone's list. Dude is just too nice. 

Immortal Tech and Mos Def didn't get love either.


----------



## alberts (Nov 27, 2010)

come clean is a doap joint


----------



## dam612 (Nov 28, 2010)

lets get slow, groovy and biggie in here.....lets all get down, burn till its brown, light up another and give this king his crown 
[video=youtube;NILI0CyN_7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NILI0CyN_7g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Nov 28, 2010)

monkster said:


> A lot of my faves already mentioned. Kast is the top IMO, 3000 is the most underrated lyricist.
> 
> Joe Budden should be on everyone's list. Dude is just too nice.
> 
> Immortal Tech and Mos Def didn't get love either.


I repped mos def in the starting thread lol. and budden is fire as well, just not someone i pop on and listen to frequently. immortal....well hes kinda preachy and kinda has a whack voice/lyrics/ flow imo. He sucked in concert as well, but thats just my opinion. I know plenty of ppl who like him but no where near a top list.
Andre tears it up as well, glad u brought him up.


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 28, 2010)

201 THROW IT UP!!!!!!!!![video=youtube;2tTXT4wVGF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tTXT4wVGF4[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Nov 28, 2010)

ooooh shit ive been waiting on this shit. fucking hate nicki minaj sooo fucking much, dake as well.
Heres a track w/ Lil kim dissin on minaj and drake. I hate their stupid autotuned music that plages the radio. i hate her voice so much, Minaj "raps" like she has a dick in her ass and im glad kim called her out
[video=youtube;ImpqbT47Ugg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImpqbT47Ugg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

nicki sucks but i want to fuck her sooooooo bad..atleast get some brains.

i would've wanted to fuck kim a while back but not today.


not a fan of budden.

like mos def.

really like immortal.

but none of them are at the top of my list...actually immortal might creep in but he's def not my favorite, i just love what he spits. i agree with him on everything except his communist views. i'm a huge free-market capitalist (austrian).


----------



## chuck taylor (Nov 28, 2010)

1 of my all time favs[video=youtube;2Tu5L8dmRl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tu5L8dmRl8[/video]


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Nov 28, 2010)

The south doesnt get a lot of attention as someone else was saying SO Im gonna go southern with it since I was raised down there..

Young Jeezy
TI
Scarface
Ludicris
Timbaland mainly on a producing level
Pharrell
Lil Wayne lot of people dont like him for some reason but his work ethic no one has it he murders any beat


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 28, 2010)

Murs
Z-ro
Dice (from Detroit)
Bone thugs old shit
PAC of course


----------



## six8 (Dec 1, 2010)

redman...don't know why he gets slept on but he gotta be on da list


----------



## dam612 (Dec 4, 2010)

red deff rips up some stuff, but w/o meth he just doesnt kill it imo, but still lyrically inclined
Ima rep one of lost legends, LB fam for life>>>lost boys 
[video=youtube;BqxRvPCJcGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqxRvPCJcGg[/video]


----------



## six8 (Dec 4, 2010)

LB Fam fo' sho!!!


dam612 said:


> red deff rips up some stuff, but w/o meth he just doesnt kill it imo, but still lyrically inclined
> Ima rep one of lost legends, LB fam for life>>>lost boys
> [video=youtube;BqxRvPCJcGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqxRvPCJcGg[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Dec 5, 2010)

stumbled across this.....bleek killed it
[video=youtube;opHTLIPPlis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opHTLIPPlis&feature=grec_index[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Dec 5, 2010)

dam612 said:


> stumbled across this.....bleek killed it


haha messed that up, however thats quite funny...and ironic

[video=youtube;ahxuuvxGirA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahxuuvxGirA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## J. Smoker (Dec 5, 2010)

I think you've got it pretty much figured out but, I would have to add:
Jeru the Damaja 
Smiff & Wesson "Cocoa Brovaz" 
Jedi Mind Tricks
R.A the Rugged Man


----------



## the hashshasher (Dec 5, 2010)

Biggie
Eminem
Jadakiss
Method Man & Redman
Kid Cudi
The Roots
B.o.B

in that order, B.o.B is just how i feel right now


----------



## beardo (Dec 6, 2010)

[youtube]vRwlrgttoZQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rascality Afoot (Dec 6, 2010)

KRS ONE is top, for sure, and don't forget it. Aesop Rock has tripped me out for years, and is a marvel of modern poetry. MF Doom is the epitome of rad. Slick rick because he was the godfather of G-bling, and his style was so different. Guru with premier in Gangstarr cannot be forgotten (RIP). Freestyle Fellowship and NWA, the yin and yang of west coast hip hop. Tupac, biggie, they transcended the underground and mainstream scenes, and will probably endure for as long as i live. Screwed up click, that slowed and throwed was raw grit, it, like, slow fucks your ears till you're sittin sideways. People under the stairs, they keep it real. That's probably too many, but there's so many more that havn't even jumped to my mind yet...


----------



## beardo (Dec 6, 2010)

[youtube]lhwT9HQQ1fE&feature=recentu[/youtube]


----------



## canucks420 (Dec 6, 2010)

Best Rapper Alive: Nas

Why: Illmatic, Stillmatic, It Was Written 

Checkout these tacks off his 2006 album Hip-Hop is Dead - Who Killed It, Hold Down The Block, Hip-Hop is Dead. 

Immortal Technique is an admirable person and heart-less on the mic. Preachy? Naw if you ain't with Technique, get out. Cuz his rhymes would be tight even if he wasn't revolutionary but his message is as important as the music..

Some of the my face emcees that are under-recognized - Canibus, Devin the Dude, Del the Funkee homosapien, aceyalone, AZ, Blackalicious, Bun B & Pimp C.

I cant believe Rick Ross is still in the game after people found out he used to be a ex- correctional officer really reinforces the fact hiphop is dead.


----------



## dam612 (Dec 6, 2010)

canucks420 said:


> Best Rapper Alive: Nas
> 
> Why: Illmatic, Stillmatic, It Was Written
> 
> ...


Saw az and nas rip it up at rock the bells. they straight KILLED it. Dropped madd shit from illmatic n stillmatic. none of his N***er cd crap, only one good song on that, fried chicken. Damien marley was trhere and they ripped up some track from distant relatives and shit was tight. Rick ross, i hate him but dude can produce a track and pick a hot beat, not a fan of his background but hes not all bad.


----------



## canucks420 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah AZ and Nas got mad chemistry. I agree i find rick ross a guilty pleasure at times like he's great on "superhigh" but, he's a joke.


----------



## alberts (Dec 7, 2010)

canucks420 said:


> I cant believe Rick Ross is still in the game after people found out he used to be a ex- correctional officer really reinforces the fact hiphop is dead.


word.. dude lost all respect


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 7, 2010)

Loving some of the lineups I was reading. Personally I gota say...
1.Pac- almost seems obvious
2.Wiz- just because this is a marijuana site
3.Eminem- Im white, nuff said
4.B.I.G.- respect and r.i.p.
5.Dante Leon (Going to be a huge deal one day and raps all about bud)
6.Jay-Z- not a HUGE fan personally, but had a huge impact on hip hop no doubt
7.Drake- Cant really listen to him nowadays but hes from my city and reps it hard so mad respect
8.Cannabis- I think his name is reason enough to get him on my list, not to mention his unreal tracks
9.Papoose- Had to fit him in, dont mind some mad thug stuff every now and again
10.Tha Menace- Emerging NJ artist with mad skill, check him for sure


----------



## alberts (Dec 8, 2010)

Sil Dil said:


> 8.Cannabis- I think his name is reason enough to get him on my list, not to mention his unreal tracks


Canibus rarely raps about smoking dank. He was Ill back in the days


----------

